# Bild zerteilen



## Strahleman (16. März 2003)

HiHo,

ich hab hier nen Rahmen für ne Homepage, den ich gern unterteilen will und dann ohne Verlust von Pixeln wieder in Dreamweaver einfügen will. Also kurz gesagt kann man des irgendwie machen dass man nen Gitternetz über den rahmen legt und dann einfach die einzelnen Segmente speichert und dann wieder so zusammenfügen kann, dass man nicht sieht dass es mehrere Stückchen sind, oder muss ich es mit dem Auswahlrechteckt einzeln zerstückeln? 

THX


----------



## Precog (16. März 2003)

du kannst das raster in eine neue ebene zeichnen,
dann den zauberstab nehmen, in einen zwischenraum klicken,
in die eben wechseln, in der das bild ist,
und auf bearbeiten > auf eine ebene reduziert kopieren klicken.
dann speicherst du das ganze, gehst wieder zurück zu dem ganzen bild,
wechselt wieder in die rasterebene, markierst wieder einen zwischenraum usw. s.o.  

cYa
victork


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. März 2003)

Also echt. Für diese "Anleitung" sollte man dir deinen Untertitel wegnehmen, victork. Das ist so ziemlich das umständlichste was man machen kann. Wofür gibts denn bitte Slices und ImageReady mit der Funktion, das Bild beliebig gestückelt in eine fertige HTML-Maske eingebettet zu exportieren?
Also, Strahlemann:
Slice-Tool nehmen (Hotkey K), das Bild beliebig zerteilen, in Image Ready wechseln (der doppelbreite Button unten in der Tool-Palette) und dann Datei -> Optimierte Version speichern.


----------



## soldjah00 (18. März 2003)

das is ja alles klar (für mich, darf mich ja ma einklinken plz *g* )

wenn ich per homesite alles einfüge gehts auch... nur wenn ich die geteilten bilder als hintergrundbilder für die zellen in einer tabelle haben will gehts net. wenn ich die bilder ausserdem nicht gleichmässig trenne per slice-werkzeug, kann ich sie nicht zusammenfügen, weil ich die einzelnen zellen nur gemeinsam in einer zeile in höhe verschieben kann.....so hab ich so unterteilt mit slice das alle größen gleich sind, jedoch lässt der mir jetzt immer diesen blöden durchsichtigen 1px oder so abstand zwischen den zellen...den will ich aber gar net ....

plz help, hoffe ihr versteht mein problem *g*


----------



## The real Gangster (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Also echt. Für diese "Anleitung" sollte man dir deinen Untertitel wegnehmen, victork. Das ist so ziemlich das umständlichste was man machen kann. Wofür gibts denn bitte Slices und ImageReady mit der Funktion, das Bild beliebig gestückelt in eine fertige HTML-Maske eingebettet zu exportieren?
> Also, Strahlemann:
> Slice-Tool nehmen (Hotkey K), das Bild beliebig zerteilen, in Image Ready wechseln (der doppelbreite Button unten in der Tool-Palette) und dann Datei -> Optimierte Version speichern. *




moin... ihr redet immer von Slicen und Image Ready... aber was ist das ? sicher packen sich nun einige an den kopf, aber ich habe das "tool" noch nicht bei PS gesehn.


----------



## pike (19. März 2003)

Hi

Slice hast du in der tool palete 3. vobn rechts oben, Imageready ist beim ps dabei.
Vieleicht weiß jemand wie ich das unterteilte Bild als Bitmaps speichern kann, ich brauchs für Glyphs ums im C++ Builder im button verwenden zu können.
Das ganze ist eine große bmp Datei in der viele kleine hübsche Bildchen drin sind, die man prima als button brauchen kann, per slice teil ich sie auf, wenn ich sie aber per html speichere hab ich nurn haufen gifs, ich brauch doch aber .bmp .


----------



## Avariel (19. März 2003)

@Pike: Lade das *.gif - Bild dann doch einfach in PS und geh dann auf 

Datei --> Kopie speichern unter

und dann wählst du einfach BMP aus.


@soldjah00: Warum der ganze Aufstand? Speicher das geslicte Bild doch einfach als HTML, dann erledigt Image Ready den ganzen Kram fehlerlos für dich.


----------



## The real Gangster (27. März 2003)

ich hab mal wieder den thread ausgegraben um kein neues thema zu erstellen 

also ich versuche mich nun in Image Ready... ich hab nun meine tabelle unterteilt und hab sie abgespeichter.. klappt alles wunderbar. das einzige problem ist, dass die bilder die wieder zusammengefuegt werden nicht im hintergrund sind. 
ich will meine tabelle zum news posten verwenden, deswegen sollen die zerstueckelten bilder als hintergrundbild gespeichert werden.

gibt es bei image ready eine funktion, damit der code der prodoziert wird, meine bilder als hintergrundbild schreibt ?

hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine...koennte es nicht besser erklaeren 

greez GaNGstA


----------



## Strahleman (27. März 2003)

Du musst einfach die einzelnen bilder in den einzelnen tabellenspalten als hintergrund angeben. so hab ich des auch gemacht.

Gruss Strahleman


----------



## The real Gangster (27. März 2003)

es gibt doch sicher auch einen elegantere loesung, oder ?


----------



## Controll (27. März 2003)

Es gibt immer eine inteligentere Lösung ...  

Also Image Ready is direkt dazu gemacht um Bilder für Websites in einzelteile zu zerlegen. 

Also macht es doch auch einfach so. 

Wenn ihr dann die "Einzellteile" eures Layouts habt, müsst ihr sie nur noch zusammenfügen. 

Die genauste Möglichkeit dies zu tun ist - Wenn keine Frames vorhaden sind - Tabellen. Def: "Cellpadding=0 Cellspacing=0 Border=0" --> Damit ihr Keine Störpixel habt. 

Dann die Teile einfach als BG des TR's/TD's angeben. - Achtung ! - Hier passieren die meisten ungewollten Störfaktoren. - Erstens die Größe, welche man normalerweiße nicht mit HEIGHT und WIDTH angeben sollte. - Nehmt, solange kein Content dazukommt immer ein Transparentes 1x1 Pixel Bild und zieht es So Breit/Hoch, wie nötig. 

Wenn doch Content Vorhanden ist, müsste ihr eben dieses Bild sowie den Content geschickt miteinander verknüpfen. 

Jetzt stellt sich die frage, ob das sinn hat, den Man kann ja noch Manuell die Schriftgröße, den Style, ... im Browser vorher einstellen. 
Ganz einfach. - Im Stylesheet/CSS einfach vorher nach den Schriftgrößen, ... Den Syntax: " ! IMPORTANT" angeben und schon kann man daran auch nix mehr rütteln. 

Das is nur eine von vielen Varianten ! 
Und egal, wie ihr es anstellt. - Alles ist mit relativ viel arbeit verbunden. 

Ich habe hier mal kurz diese Möglichkeit dargestellt, da sie relativ genau ist und nur durch sehr unglücksseelige Zustände noch verrissen werden kann ... 

Und nochwas. --> Quelltexte von Hand sind 100mal besser als Quelltexte mit Dreamweaver und Co., da man eigene auch selbst besser anpassen kann. Dreamweaver setzt zum beispiel standartmäßig ein Cellpadding=1 und das stört bei solchen aktionen, wie gerade erklärt mächtig ...

Also dann. Greetz, Controll. 

Visit: pixelwarz.net


----------



## The real Gangster (27. März 2003)

hmmm... 
also, das beantwortet irgendwie immer noch niht so richtig meine frage...

wenn ich mein bild mit image ready zerstueckel, dann schreibt mir das prog automatisch einen quelltext. jedoch werden die gifs als "bilder" eingefuegt...ich moechte aber gerne, dass die gifs in die tabellen als "HINTERGRUNDBILDER" eingefuegt werden. 
muss ich den code dafuer selbst schreiben, ob kann Image Ready das auch machen ?


----------



## Sebastianus (28. März 2003)

Hola!
Ja, den Code musste selber schreiben! Die geslicten Bilder kommen in der Regel immer nur so raus, das die Bilder in einer Tabelle als Inhalt sind nud nicht als Hintergrund.

Irgendwo oben war auch noch die Frage, dass immer ein Pixel Rand zwischen den Tabellenfeldern wäre. "cellpadding und celspacing" ist da aber so rein HTML-technisch benutzt`?


----------



## dexterward (28. März 2003)

Das machst Du am besten per Hand, ist die eleganteste und schnellste Lösung.

mit HTML
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#hintergrund

mit CSS
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm

Gruss


----------

